# ASUS Transformer Prime - Other Issues plus why the device isn't worth it



## ENCOM OS-12 (May 4, 2011)

It doesn't take a genius to figure it out. After a bit of looking around at the XDA Forums, turns out that people who said their tablets were all good and ready to go were in denial. Their products suffer minor flaws as well. Yes, minor, but the problems shouldn't be there to begin with.

The tablet is simply not worth it. It's major design flaw (the metal plate that covers the innards on it's back, BT and wifi conflicting, etc etc) makes the device not worth more than the first transformer. And because of the wifi issue, people are having problems with updates (especially ICS). These all lead up to one conclusion: The ASUS Transformer Prime TF201 is not a tablet you want. If you're spending 500$ on something, you're better off buying a lifetime supply of Hostess cakes while those things are still on the shelves.

We'll just say to wait. Patience is annoying - no one likes being patient. But in the end it's all we can do until better quad core tablets are released. I'm sure every other company has learned from ASUS's mistake. These tablets should, hopefully, be less problematic for us consumers (I love that adjective).

Look up some stuff from CES 2012! Our patience will pay off in the end! Even those about half those tablets are bound to fail, there WILL be some great ones to buy. Save up and snag yourself something worth the 500$. 

Because the flaws in the Transformer are physical, I doubt they could make any real changes without having to buy everyone's TP back and giving them newer updates ones. If they made silent changes to the tablet, it would be completely unfair. So I figure they'll just keep making the tablet this way, discontinue it (I doubt this), or release a new Transformer similar to the TP TF201 with a few subtle improvements and release it at the end of 2012 OH WAY A MINUTE.

But wait a whole year? That'll give you plenty of time to save up but dear god don't we have money burning massive holes in our pockets. My solution: I'm going to buy some Turtle Beach gear 

Good luck in 2012 to all you tech lovers out there. This promises to be a very interesting year (evidently I'm going to need to update my router for the new AC then makes N obsolete... cant wait for fall!)


----------

